# Has the Photographers Toolbox been abandoned?



## clee01l (Jan 27, 2012)

Recently I made a donation to the Photographer's Toolbox to get a registration code for the LR/Transporter Plugin.  I have been trying since Monday to get a registration code.  The automatic response on the registration code retrieval page appears to work but no mail appears in my mailbox.  Inquiries to the email address on the website also don't seem to generate a response.  
(And yes, I've searched my Bozo Bin).  
Does anyone have a suggestion how I might get my valid registration code out of the Photographers Toolbox?


----------



## DawMatt (Jan 27, 2012)

*Still alive and well*

Hi,

Sorry you have been having problems getting your registration code! I know Tim gets a lot of email from the site so I've brought this thread to his attention, or more accurately will have brought it to his attention when he wakes up (the joy of timezones  ).  The Photographer's Toolbox is still active and has three developers publishing there but I'll need to defer to Tim to retrieve that registration code for you.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Tim Armes (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi,

Yes, it's very much alive and well. Curiously I've not seen any of your mails come through - I hope that other mails aren't going astray too.

I've sent you your code by mail, please let us know if you don't get it.

Tim


----------



## clee01l (Jan 27, 2012)

Tim, Matt, Thanks.  Over night I received Tim's personal email with all of my registration codes.  Coincidentally (perhaps not so coincidentally?) a website generated email with a code recapitulation also showed up in my mailbox.   I am very grateful that plugin developers are participants in this forum. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Tim Armes (Jan 27, 2012)

Cletus,

That's really odd. The web sites generated ones are sent automatically, so the only explanation that I can offer is that the emails had been held up somewhere...

Glad you've got them now.

Tim


----------



## clee01l (Jan 27, 2012)

Tim Armes said:


> Cletus,
> 
> That's really odd. The web sites generated ones are sent automatically, so the only explanation that I can offer is that the emails had been held up somewhere...
> 
> ...


Well, I have requested the recapitulation several times since Monday and only received a reply last night.  Someone that monitors the mailbox [email protected] should also have received two or three emails in regard to this issue.


----------



## elgarev (Apr 10, 2012)

Hello!  I also have been having trouble contacting Photographer's Toolbox.  I have sent 2 emails and requested my registration codes multiple times from the website.  I purchased LR/Blog with Paypal on Saturday.  Tim - can you help me out too?  Thanks!


----------



## clee01l (Apr 10, 2012)

elgarev said:


> Hello!  I also have been having trouble contacting Photographer's Toolbox.  I have sent 2 emails and requested my registration codes multiple times from the website.  I purchased LR/Blog with Paypal on Saturday.  Tim - can you help me out too?  Thanks!


Elgarev, welcome to the forum.
You might want to send Tim a personal email too.  I'm not sure they monitor this forum on a daily basis.


----------



## elgarev (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks Cletus, I will give that a go!

Cheers!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 10, 2012)

The fact it's a holiday weekend might have been a factor too.  Tim could be away, or just spending some time with the family.


----------



## Tim Armes (Apr 10, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> The fact it's a holiday weekend might have been a factor too.  Tim could be away, or just spending some time with the family.



Indeed, it was Easter weekend. And now the kids are at home causing chaos for a couple of weeks too 

I've just had a quick catch up on my mails and missing codes have been sent....

Tim


----------



## elgarev (Apr 11, 2012)

Tim Armes said:


> Indeed, it was Easter weekend. And now the kids are at home causing chaos for a couple of weeks too
> 
> I've just had a quick catch up on my mails and missing codes have been sent....
> 
> Tim



Thank you Tim!


----------



## Cooperline (Mar 31, 2020)

Hello, I'm new here and I appreciate that this is an old thread but I see that Tim does on occasion look here and I've not had a response to my emails to him/them.

I donated to get a registration code for the excellent plugin. The code appears to be recognised when I load it into LR with a green tick and everything. BUT, when I try to action a metadata import, I get an error screen saying that data has been imported for 5 images, and that I should donate to get the fully unrestricted version.

Am I missing something here or is there an issue with the code?

I understand the world is a little upside down at the moment with COVID-19, so I realise that people may not be responding to emails as quickly as normal, but I do note that there have been emails issues before that meant Tim didn't see them.

Has anyone had this problem or does anyone know a better way of getting a message to Tim?

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 2, 2020)

Which plug-in Cooperline?


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 2, 2020)

He does reply to emails but maybe not as quickly as some of us.


----------



## Cooperline (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi, yes I did get a reply but he has gone quiet again. Hopefully I get a solution soon as I want to get cracking on updating my image library. Thanks anyway.


----------

